# Amazing Race 15 did NOT record 8 pm PST tonight



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

The Amazing Race did not record tonight. The To Do List history said it did not record because it was "No Longer in the Program Guide".


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

It recorded normally for me, so perhaps it is a provider-specific issue. I was recording it from Comcast cable.


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

snickerrrrs said:


> The Amazing Race did not record tonight. The To Do List history said it did not record because it was "No Longer in the Program Guide".


Recorded for me. Not sure were you are in socal...I'm using Time Warner in OC.


----------



## MountainMan41 (Feb 28, 2005)

snickerrrrs said:


> The Amazing Race did not record tonight. The To Do List history said it did not record because it was "No Longer in the Program Guide".


Mine did not record either. I am on West Coast and have DirecTV satellite source. Good thing for full episodes available on CBS web site.. I have now checked the reason and it is the same as snickerrrrs..."No longer in the program guide."

When I checked my To Do list I discovered that it was not scheduled to record next week, either. But when I did a search I found the episode and selected to record that episode. So now it is in my To Do list, but only because I forced it.


----------



## pudding7 (May 13, 2002)

I'm in Los Angeles, with DirectTV. All my CBS shows aren't recording. I noticed on the Season Pass, the channel next to each show changed from "LA2" to "CBSw".

Weird.


----------



## simonton (May 30, 2003)

pudding7 said:


> I'm in Los Angeles, with DirectTV. All my CBS shows aren't recording. I noticed on the Season Pass, the channel next to each show changed from "LA2" to "CBSw".
> 
> Weird.


Thanks for the heads up. I Went ahead and deleted my old CBS season passes and made them all see CBSw. They now all show up on the todo list. I will let you know if they dont record.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

pudding7 said:


> I'm in Los Angeles, with DirectTV. All my CBS shows aren't recording. I noticed on the Season Pass, the channel next to each show changed from "LA2" to "CBSw".
> 
> Weird.


DTV Orange County... Now that you mention it they have been CBS shows channel 2 maybe I'll try CBSw also.Thanks.


----------

